# San Francisco Bay Area, senior Maltese female on petfinder



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It sounds like it is the rescuer's own dog.  If she weren't "alpha" by their own description, I might try to help. But Spunky has to be #1, plus recently injured his knee, so I don't even dare.

It would be great if some Spoiled Maltese member could get in touch with the rescue and find out what's going on. Maybe put her in touch with other breed rescuers. 

Here's a link to the post. http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=9081371


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is very sad that she is a senior and having to go to a new home. Why don't people consider the longivity of a Maltese before acquiring them? Here this little girl thought she had a forever home, but now she is up for grabs.....AGAIN! :smcry: I wonder how many homes she had before this one? :smcry:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, poor sweet baby. She seems like such a sweetheart! I'll bet someone will give her a forever home and the love that she needs.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is gorgeous. I hope someone can give her a forever home soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I really wish she would surrender this dog to another Rescue Organization, as she seems to be having financial difficulty. She does say the dog as not been groomed in quite some time, because she doesn't have the money.

I would think, at 11-years-old, she may need a dental, along with a good senior vet check up.

Poor little thing. Seniors are so hard to place.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The seniors and special needs break my heart. Right now there is a little darling diabetic girl that I'd love to take but hubby isn't ready to get 'boggled-down' again as he says. It is true though it is not really a big deal... there is a commitment to schedule and he reminded me I have so much on my plate right now... ( my brother in law, the one on dialysis is in hospital and my sister doesn't drive so we are her 'support-system'..then my sister with cancer in the nursing home though I really don't have any time-effort for her, and dealing with my deceased sisters estate.) 
I admit I am WAY behind on so much..right now so probably not a good idea..but I just know I could take such good care of this little girl..I find myself keep going back to look at her, she just tugs at my heart.
Maybe after the first of the year if she hasn't been adopted my life will be more settled and something I can consider.
I can't wait to RETIRE!!! but have 3 years to go for that! BLAH!!! 
here's the little sweetheart!
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=6930402


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The petfinder post I mentioned in my first message is down, as you can now see. I remembered the name of the rescue and emailed to find out what is happening, and if I could at least refer her to other rescues. 

She wrote back-- She was having difficulties, but she wrote they have been through too much together for her to give her up. 

I hope things will work out, and that she does not end up deciding to give her up again when she is even older.


----------

